# enabling screen dim driver in kernel

## DaggyStyle

I've reinstalled my laptop and foolishly, haven't saved the kernel config.

I have a dell 1535 LED laptop, I was able to control the diming from powerdevil before but now I cannot, any ideas what is the kernel driver?

----------

## DONAHUE

this thread and the thread it references may be helpful.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> this thread and the thread it references may be helpful.

 

I've seen this topic, mine worked with kernel driver without any other config, just kernel config

----------

## chithanh

You need the vendor specific ACPI/WMI driver, ACPI video and backlight class device enabled in your kernel.

If /sys/class/backlight is populated, then your kernel is configured correctly.

----------

## DONAHUE

In case you are still looking for:

 *Quote:*   

> vendor specific ACPI/WMI driver

 

Symbol: MSI_WMI [=n]

 Prompt: MSI WMI extras

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:405

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI_WMI [=n] && INPUT [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y]

Location:

 -> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])

-> WMI (ACPI_WMI [=n])

Selects: INPUT_SPARSEKMAP [=n]

 Symbol: ACER_WMI [=n]

Prompt: Acer WMI Laptop Extras

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:17

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI [=y] && LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && SERIO_I8042 [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n [=n])

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])

Selects: ACPI_WMI [=n]

Symbol: ACPI_WMI [=n]

Prompt: WMI

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:384

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI [=y]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])

Selected by: ACER_WMI [=n] && X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI [=y] && LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && SERIO_I8042 [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n [=n]) || TC1100_WMI [=n] && X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && !X86_64 [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && ACPI [=y]

Symbol: DELL_WMI [=n]

Prompt: Dell WMI extras

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:87

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI_WMI [=n] && INPUT [=y]

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])

Symbol: HP_WMI [=n]

Prompt: HP WMI extras

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:134

Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI_WMI [=n] && INPUT [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n [=n])

Location:

-> Device Drivers

-> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])

----------

## DaggyStyle

found it, haven't had the time to reboot and check

----------

## cach0rr0

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> I've reinstalled my laptop and foolishly, haven't saved the kernel config.

 

Do you have the old kernel? Probably a silly question, but worth asking! I ask because scripts/extract-ikconfig will pluck it out of an existing bzImage

----------

## DaggyStyle

using vanilla-sources-2.6.34, not working

----------

